
David Heinemeier Hansson on Rewriting Basecamp Code, Twice - marklittlewood
http://businessofsoftware.org/2015/10/david-heinemeier-hansson-rewrite-basecamp-business-of-software-conference-video-dhh-bos2015/?hn
======
gloves
Hangout looks good.

~~~
marklittlewood
Hope it will be! We are trying to do something similar with all of the
Business of Software Conference talks. The conference is not cheap to attend
(but is run in a nice hotel with great food, talks and people. It is
unsponsored and space is restricted, so not everyone can attend).

The Hangouts are free to join and give people a chance to watch the talks and
follow up with the speakers with Q&A.

